# New Pool at Saratoga Paddocks Section



## littlestar (Dec 12, 2009)

Thought I would post a link to the news about the new Saratoga pool planned in the Paddocks section of SSR. Being a SSR owner, I'm excited to see this addition to the resort:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-73/1136-concept-art-for-new-saratoga-pool


----------



## logan115 (Dec 14, 2009)

Who would've thunk it.  We bought SSR because it was the best "value" for what we wanted out of DVC - a guaranteed room at a WDW DVC.  Now with the THV's, new pool, and the prospect of something happening at PI (at some point in the future), there are lots of reasons that I'm happier that we own there - at some point in the future there may actually be a need to own at SSR !


Chris


----------



## Carl D (Dec 14, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Who would've thunk it.  We bought SSR because it was the best "value" for what we wanted out of DVC - a guaranteed room at a WDW DVC.  Now with the THV's, new pool, and the prospect of something happening at PI (at some point in the future), there are lots of reasons that I'm happier that we own there - at some point in the future there may actually be a need to own at SSR !
> 
> 
> Chris


I'll give you the pool and treehouses (they look awesome!), but Pleasure Island comes out as a net loss. When SSR was selling strong PI had the two places that made it special-- The Adventurers Club and The Comedy Warehouse.
Unfortunately, I don't think they are coming back.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 15, 2009)

No, they are gone.  Pictures were posted recently showing that AC had had its decor gutted.  And, AC was unique.  Comedy Warehouse was fun, but not really "unique"---lots of towns have an improv comedy show.


----------



## logan115 (Dec 15, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I'll give you the pool and treehouses (they look awesome!), but Pleasure Island comes out as a net loss. When SSR was selling strong PI had the two places that made it special-- The Adventurers Club and The Comedy Warehouse.
> Unfortunately, I don't think they are coming back.





bnoble said:


> No, they are gone.  Pictures were posted recently showing that AC had had its decor gutted.  And, AC was unique.  Comedy Warehouse was fun, but not really "unique"---lots of towns have an improv comedy show.



Never made it tot he AC or the Comedy Warehouse - haven't even made it back to WDW since I bought DVC for that matter :hysterical: but all I was saying is it's unlikely that PI will remain a black hole forever.

For us DTD is a couple hours per trip at most, and given that we're staying at AKV in May I'm not even sure if we'll make the trip over there, but as a SSR owner I kinda like the fact that there could EVENTUALLY be something else worthwhile there.

Chris


----------



## Carl D (Dec 15, 2009)

bnoble said:


> No, they are gone.  Pictures were posted recently showing that AC had had its decor gutted.  And, AC was unique.  Comedy Warehouse was fun, but not really "unique"---lots of towns have an improv comedy show.


I saw those pics. I believe that building will meet the wrecking ball, but I don't believe the entire idea and storyline of the AC is gone forever. I think you will see it in some form, at some point, somewhere at WDW.
Only time will tell.


----------



## Carl D (Dec 15, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Never made it tot he AC or the Comedy Warehouse - haven't even made it back to WDW since I bought DVC for that matter :hysterical: but all I was saying is it's unlikely that PI will remain a black hole forever.
> 
> For us DTD is a couple hours per trip at most, and given that we're staying at AKV in May I'm not even sure if we'll make the trip over there, but as a SSR owner I kinda like the fact that there could EVENTUALLY be something else worthwhile there.
> 
> Chris


Something will fill the void, I'm just afraid it will be outsourced restaurants and other ho-hum type places.

Consider yourself lucky you never went to the AC. You won't miss what you never experienced.
I will say it was the most highly themed, most interactive attraction that Disney has ever done. 
Oh, and by the way, it was a bar.


----------



## logan115 (Dec 15, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Something will fill the void, I'm just afraid it will be outsourced restaurants and other ho-hum type places.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky you never went to the AC. You won't miss what you never experienced.
> I will say it was the most highly themed, most interactive attraction that Disney has ever done.
> Oh, and by the way, it was a bar.



Thanks.  Speaking of bars, looking forward to "sampling" at the new tequila bar at Epcot in May.........

Chris


----------



## Carl D (Dec 15, 2009)

logan115 said:


> Thanks.  Speaking of bars, looking forward to "sampling" at the new tequila bar at Epcot in May.........
> 
> Chris


I was happy with it. How could a guy NOT be happy with it?? 
After all, with one swift decision we added one tequila bar, and subtracted one jewelry store!
Of course, my wife sees it a bit differently.


----------

